# Perks for PEs



## Tina (Aug 8, 2007)

My car insurance gives PEs a nice discount.

Do you guys know of any other perks or discounts from other places ?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Aug 8, 2007)

is the discount for having the PE or having an engineering degree. AAA auto insurance offered a discount for having an engineering degree. Do you think it is the same discount or better for the PE? I might have to call and ask.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> My car insurance gives PEs a nice discount. Do you guys know of any other perks or discounts from other places ?


Which insurance company do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I impressed some chics this week with my PE Wallet Card 

JR


----------



## benbo (Aug 8, 2007)

I got offered a pre-approved credit card for being a PE (it was supposedly for the benbo, P.E. business). Of course I also got pre-approved offers for flying Southwest, shopping at Best Buy, and having a mailbox.


----------



## Tina (Aug 8, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> is the discount for having the PE or having an engineering degree. AAA auto insurance offered a discount for having an engineering degree. Do you think it is the same discount or better for the PE? I might have to call and ask.


Yes, I have AAA and they give a discount for engineers. It's the same than for PEs. But since I have a foreign college degree I was never able to take advantage of it. But now as a PE I can get the discount.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 8, 2007)

That would be nice to get a discount. Maybe I will have to ask about that too.

I'm just wondering though... what does having an engineering degree have to do with your driving?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^ That's an interesting point since GEICO has reduced the simplest common denominator to terms a caveman can understand. :true: I think it is another manipulate and control trick by NCEES - if you search for GEICO's parent company you probably find it is NCEES. Think about it ... each acronym is five (5) letters - Conicidence? I think not! 



JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 9, 2007)

I like your reasoning, JR, but I think (and wikipedia confirms) that Geico is owned by Berkshire Hathaway--run by the legendary Warren Buffet. But you may be on to something--perhaps Warren is a secret advisor to NCEES? He's worth $50 billion+ so he must have some special connections.


----------

